# People "pressing on" in vans.



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Something I've noticed only recently... people driving fairly small vans (peugeot partner sized) are capable of quite some speed on twisty on A and B roads, especially early in the morning trade types.

Anyone else surprised at how fast you can drive a van?

Anyone got one that size, and can comment on the speed they can carry?

Now, I wouldn't call myself a loony driver, but I do like a bit of b-road, and can make good progress on a bendy national speed limit road. I'd say when "making progress", most cars locally would slow me down with the usual braking half way round bends, and generally being rubbish... along with any big vehicles obviously, which are slower generally. You obviously get other people who know where they're going do a good speed.

However, on more than one occiasion, I've either been following, or followed by a small van and would have to work to keep up, or indeed, they've been on my **** the whole way. Mainly on roads I don't use daily or know religiously, so am driving to the bends I can see, plus hazards. So fair enough, they're probably very local and do it daily. But still, some of them are bloody quick!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

we've got a Pug Bipper van at work - 1.4 engine i think, very nippy wee van indeed..


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

This is why you have so many posts ^^^ :lol::lol::lol:

It was Ninja59's idea


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

I can imagine, especially when empty. The surprise for me is the speed some of maintain round bends, I don't know if its a case of iron balls, weight helps or what. 

Certainly really knowing the road helps, like my run I did to work for 5 years I could drive much more confidently than any old road! 

But some of them round my way are definitely impressive!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Had a 206HDi for a while that was capable of a fair old lick on the twisties.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Never driven a van before, so can't comment; but I do know some company vans have a limiter on them, 60 to 65 mph max, for equipment and safety.

To be honest you can make any car or van go fast, depends on the driver who drives, But I'm not into fast driving much, I just analysis what's ahead of me at all times and think in advance and act fast.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

The new VW Caddy vans are quite nippy too (not sure exactly what engine it's got but possibly a 1.6?)


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Had one of the Vito sports before on a test when I was looking for a new van, was really impressed but the price was ridiculous.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> The new VW Caddy vans are quite nippy too (not sure exactly what engine it's got but possibly a 1.6?)


I think they are tdi's my friend, But I could be wrong.

Van's need engines for the torque with the weight they carry plus are more robust engines; alot of vans out there do take alot of stick.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Came across an Astra van last year which I couldn't shake in the Cougar - No weight and a derv full of torque, possibly re-mapped. 

It flew anyway...


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

millns84 said:


> Came across an Astra van last year which I couldn't shake in the Cougar - No weight and a derv full of torque, possibly re-mapped.
> 
> It flew anyway...


Could've been a sportive with the 150cdti in it, remapped it'll around the 200bhp mark so no wonder you couldn't shake it tbh.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

bigmc said:


> Could've been a sportive with the 150cdti in it, remapped it'll around the 200bhp mark so no wonder you couldn't shake it tbh.


These 150 cdti, how do the engines compare to the vw range, such as 130 tdi plus the 150 tdi; are they very similar.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> These 150 cdti, how do the engines compare to the vw range, such as 130 tdi plus the 150 tdi; are they very similar.


How do you mean? They're smoother than the PD and a lot quieter.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I recently spent two weeks working for a well known pharmacy chain as a pharmaceutical delivery driver. My first two days training was spent being driven around by another driver, the van was an escort sized Peugot, the route involved the leafy country lanes of Kent, to say it was a white knuckle ride was no exaggeration, bloody quick and quite scary, I felt a lot safer in the old faithful S63!

It only became apparent on my first solo run why the driver drove like a rally driver...you have to fit 12 hours work into an 8 hour day, that is why the job lasted just two weeks.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

bigmc said:


> How do you mean? They're smoother than the PD and a lot quieter.


Ok, thanks Bigmc  I must admit the pd's are quite noisy for a diesel, when they first got launched on the market they were excellent in power delivery and torque.
I think the pd's have there days, the newer diesels are alot smoother and quieter on the market now, I prefer this.

The only vauxhall diesel I have driven, is a corsa 1.3 cdti, which I found smooth and plenty of acceleration through the gears; did surprise me for a 1.3 diesel, did pick up well.


----------



## MrReynolds (Jun 14, 2010)

I had a transit connect for a while it was very nippy!

It used to have beautiful turbo lag, pulling away at the lights, chavs in there corsas would start pulling away and then whoooooooosh! 

I loved it! Shame it was a company van as i really did enjoy driving it. I took out all the panelling to repaint it, at the same time i took out the passenger seat and it suprised a lot of people!


----------



## BellUK (Mar 12, 2012)

When I was plastering & dry-lining my boss had a VW Transporter 2.5 TDI, very nippy even when loaded, they're great vans too.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Has anyone else noticed the quantity of Bippa and similar sized vans with people driving like arseholes in them?


----------



## dsolds (Feb 13, 2008)

Something which you tend to find with most vans is that they have suspension which is rated to carry heavier loads than the cars they are based on. Stiffer suspension normally brings better cornering.

Then there's the tyres. Back in my day it used to be done on the number of sidewall plies, these days it's more accurate in the load rating. Again, stiffer sidewalls on the tyres will bring better cornering when compared to the same sizes with lower load ratings.

I still remember the van I learnt to drive in......a Mark one Tranny with the V4 engine. Went like stink and handled really well for a van. It could still give a few modern motors a bit of a scare to be honest. Happy days.


----------



## R5 MEE (Oct 14, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> I think they are tdi's my friend, But I could be wrong.
> 
> Van's need engines for the torque with the weight they carry plus are more robust engines; alot of vans out there do take alot of stick.


 Caddy sportlines TDIs have the 2.0 140 engine. I had one for 3 years before upgrading.
Same engine as Golf and easily chipped to 180+


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

I've driven more than my fair share of vans and many are very quick. 2.0 tdi caddys are awesome, transit sport vans are fast but look chavvy, It may be fun driving a van at speed but you want to try and stop one. 

Makes you wonder how many people who drive these vans know that its only 50 mph on a single lane NSL road as well. I know a few drivers who have 3 points thinking they were ok at 60 mph.


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

We run little VW caddy vans - they are so bloody fast I got them fitted with 70mph speed limiters.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

S63 said:


> I recently spent two weeks working for a well known pharmacy chain as a pharmaceutical delivery driver. My first two days training was spent being driven around by another driver, the van was an escort sized Peugot, the route involved the leafy country lanes of Kent, to say it was a white knuckle ride was no exaggeration, bloody quick and quite scary, I felt a lot safer in the old faithful S63!
> 
> It only became apparent on my first solo run why the driver drove like a rally driver...you have to fit 12 hours work into an 8 hour day, that is why the job lasted just two weeks.





306chris said:


> I've driven more than my fair share of vans and many are very quick. 2.0 tdi caddys are awesome, transit sport vans are fast but look chavvy, It may be fun driving a van at speed but you want to try and stop one.
> 
> Makes you wonder how many people who drive these vans know that its only 50 mph on a single lane NSL road as well. I know a few drivers who have 3 points thinking they were ok at 60 mph.


Not to call them all mental, but I wonder if that's part of it. Time is money, and was said but not quoted, nice firm springs and tyres, equals an ability to do serious speeds round bends!


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

As mentioned above, a lot of van drivers are totally unaware that speed limits are lower for vans than they are for cars. 50mph on single carriageways and 60mph on duel carriageways.Only on motorways are vans allowed 70mph, car derived vans (eg Astra van) have the same limits as cars.Strangely motorhomes of any size also have the same limits as cars.


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

I've hired a few trannies before and they tend to be pretty quick, stripped out and bare.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

-PJB- said:


> I can imagine, especially when empty. The surprise for me is the speed some of maintain round bends, I don't know if its a case of iron balls, weight helps or what.
> 
> Certainly really knowing the road helps, like my run I did to work for 5 years I could drive much more confidently than any old road!
> 
> But some of them round my way are definitely impressive!


I just think they can drive as they drive for a living, unlike those slow gormless morons who do 40 everywhere, even in 30's.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

306chris said:


> I've driven more than my fair share of vans and many are very quick. 2.0 tdi caddys are awesome, transit sport vans are fast but look chavvy, It may be fun driving a van at speed but you want to try and stop one.


This...


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

RisingPower said:


> I just think they can drive as they drive for a living, unlike those slow gormless morons who do 40 everywhere, even in 30's.


I suppose delivery drivers might. The local plumber, gate man or whatever signage is on it; whilst he probably drives a lot, it's probably just a means of commuting as much as someone in a company car or what have you. But yes, they're not doing the dreaded 40mph everywhere, town included.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

-PJB- said:


> I suppose delivery drivers might. The local plumber, gate man or whatever signage is on it; whilst he probably drives a lot, it's probably just a means of commuting as much as someone in a company car or what have you. But yes, they're not doing the dreaded 40mph everywhere, town included.


They do have to drive from job to job so imo that is driving for a living.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

LCV's in which caddy's connects etc are classed , should be 50mph on dual carriageways and 60mph on motorways.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I know this might be a stupid question, but is most peoples cars on here tuned or standard ?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Mine are slightly warmed up


----------



## vaughn1 (Sep 11, 2007)

My cars remapped...

i have drove a fair few vans but the nippiest was a little peugeot expert hdi, was quite suprised by it.

My mate has a 58 plate transit and that thing doesnt hang about mind.


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> LCV's in which caddy's connects etc are classed , should be 50mph on dual carriageways and 60mph on motorways.


Light goods vehicles are 60mph dual carriageway and 70mph motorway, the lowest limits are for hgv


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

BellUK said:


> When I was plastering & dry-lining my boss had a VW Transporter 2.5 TDI, very nippy even when loaded, they're great vans too.


1.9 for the win

The 2.5 is a truly awful engine made in Brazil and NOT by VW


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Serious said:


> 1.9 for the win
> 
> The 2.5 is a truly awful engine made in Brazil and NOT by VW


1.9 range from the VW engine line up, I assume you mean the pd engines.

The 2.0 vw tdi's 16 valve are better I have found, smoother and punchy through the rev range; although I have not test driven a 2,5 diesel from vw.

I've seeing a few BMW 3 series, touring edition new versions, in a 2.0 litre engine, they shift like hell on the road, that's one car that has surprised me, the take off on the motorway, I wonder what BMW have done to the engine, quicker than a vw diesel engine on takeoff and acceleration.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Serious said:


> 1.9 for the win
> 
> The 2.5 is a truly awful engine made in Brazil and NOT by VW


1.9 range from the VW engine line up, I assume you mean the pd engines.

The 2.0 vw tdi's 16 valve are better I have found, smoother and punchy through the rev range; although I have not test driven a 2.5 diesel from vw.

I've seeing a few BMW 3 series, touring edition new versions, in a 2.0 litre engine diesel, they shift like hell on the road, that's one car that has surprised me, the take off on the motorway, I wonder what BMW have done to the engine, quicker than a vw diesel engine on takeoff and acceleration, seen quite a few fly by over a ton easy.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

For work I drive a Ford Transit 2.5D (That's a Naturally Asthmatic non turbo!) Luton twin wheeled van.

With a "duelly", you'd be suprised how fast you can make it move. I managed to stick to the back bumper of a new shaped Fiesta on cumbrian A-roads, with a combination of bravery and road knowledge. I'd love to get my hands on one of the new 3.2 Diesel transits. I'd kill myself, but **** me it'd be fun!


----------



## Munch (May 9, 2007)

I struggle to get to 70 in the 1.3cdti corsa van!


----------



## brycieboy (Sep 4, 2010)

Got the caddy 2.0tdi its a great wee van its lowered 80mm on coilovers and flipped rear axle its pretty quick and handles the corners well and still returns 43mpg getting a remap done which will take it from 140bhp to 185bhp ..... fun fun fun


----------

